
Colorado couple's 20-year search for extinct fruit finally pays off - elijahparker
https://www.cnn.com/travel/colorado-orange-apple-trnd-scn/index.html
======
gnat
[https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/colorado-orange-
apple...](https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/colorado-orange-apple-trnd-
scn/index.html) is a working link.

